# I want Diaw gone.



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Now.

This mother ****er is really starting piss me off. I don't know what his problem is but if he tries to fake out one more ****ing time, I'm going to drive my car down to Phoenix and through his ****ing house.

God damnit this loser takes the energy out of every play. EVERY PLAY.

Just now Nash passed to him - all he has to do is go up or reverse layup the damn thing BUT NO he does the little dribble fake - HE ACTUALLY PUTS THE BALL ON THE FLOOR UNDER THE BASKET.

*GOD DAMNIT*

**** I hate Diaw.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I actually thought Diaw played great tonight.

Something to build off, and he will be needed to for the Spurs.

He had 8pts, 5asst, 4rebs, 2stls and shot 4-5 from the field. I'll take it.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Diaw is a french *type it out correctly and let the filter do it* but when he looks for his shot and comes to play, he is a decent part of the 8 man rotation.

If Diaw was more agressive, he would be an all-star. He needs to learn how to go up strong and dunk like Amare.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Diaw will never learn how to dunk like Amare but he already knows how to go strong to the hoop. He just doesn't do it often enough. That's the frustrating thing. He did it last season but now that Amare is back I don't understand why he feels he needs to lie low. He has the talent but his mindset is wrong. Maybe he just needs more attention. I think Dan D'Antoni should to start working with him. A few tips and reminders before each game will do him good.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

My biggest problem with Diaw is that he lets himself get owned all the time under the basket. He doesn't fight for rebounds like he should and this especially hurts when he's playing PF or C out there. 

He's really talented though... I think all he's missing is a certain 'edge' that he can channel into and allow him to play more aggressively.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Wait a couple years, you'll be eating your words.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

they say he has bigger hops than Marion.


----------

